
Business Model Canvas for User Experience - TristanKromer
http://grasshopperherder.com/business-model-canvas-for-user-experience/
======
cyetain
As usual Tristan makes me think... about refactoring Alexander Osterwalder’s
Business Model Canvas, making it more UX Grokkable.

------
skmurphy
I think this is a significant improvement of the Business Model Canvas for
startups. I believe that the final visual language will look more like a
custom drawn directed graph (more like a data flow diagram) rather than a
table with boxes.

------
niscris
This new perspective on the BMC makes total sense, it aligns the planing
process to start with the client in mind (which, by the way, we sheldom forget
to do).

